# +1 to Discount Tire!



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Ordered 275/40/17 and 295/35/18 Conti DWS for my C5Z. I cannot say a bad thing about them. Website is easy to use. Shipping was quick. Great price. Product is perfect.

The wife will be ordering 4 tires for car in the next month or so.

Thanks guys!

FYI... even my cats like them LOL


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Excellent choice and Thank you for the kind words. We look forward to helping you again.


----------



## Mitsubishiown (May 14, 2012)

Yeah Discount Tire is a really good company. I actually worked there about 7 months ago.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've always had good luck with them. I ordered a set of NT05 Nittos and they screwed up and put a set of NT01s on because they'd ordered the wrong ones. I didn't notice it (thought they seemed pricey) until I got home. They reordered the right tires and let me drive on the more expensive ones until mine arrived and refunded me the difference.


----------



## fm1 (Jun 8, 2009)

I've heard such good things about Discount Tire that I would really like to order new tires from them, but they never seem to have any of the tires I'm interested in listed on the Discount Tire Direct site. They're on the normal Discount Tire site though....?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I've purchased like 4 sets of tires from them I have sent others to them. Recently I recommended another and they purchased 2 sets ..Soon my son will be purchasing a set.

I don't even shop anywhere else. I call them without hesitation. 

If you don't see a particular tire on the site, call them they'll work with ya.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> I've always had good luck with them. I ordered a set of NT05 Nittos and they screwed up and put a set of NT01s on because they'd ordered the wrong ones. I didn't notice it (thought they seemed pricey) until I got home. They reordered the right tires and let me drive on the more expensive ones until mine arrived and refunded me the difference.


Sorry for the mix up but I'm glad to hear your all fixed up now. Thank you for your support in Discount Tire. 



fm1 said:


> I've heard such good things about Discount Tire that I would really like to order new tires from them, but they never seem to have any of the tires I'm interested in listed on the Discount Tire Direct site. They're on the normal Discount Tire site though....?


If you have a local store I'd highly recommend making your purchases through them. They can provide a higher level of customer service than anyone can online. 

If you would like to purchase through our mail order division and don't see a particular product that you want. Feel free to call us. We can special order some additional products that are not listed on our website.



GTO JUDGE said:


> I've purchased like 4 sets of tires from them I have sent others to them. Recently I recommended another and they purchased 2 sets ..Soon my son will be purchasing a set.
> 
> I don't even shop anywhere else. I call them without hesitation.
> 
> If you don't see a particular tire on the site, call them they'll work with ya.


Thank you for your support! We appreciate your business. We'll keep working hard for you. :seeya


----------

